# World's oldest mum dies in Spain



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

A Spanish woman who became the world's oldest new mother when she gave birth in 2006 to twin boys at the age of 66 has died, her family has said.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8152002.stm

Those poor boys - makes me think there are more important things in life....
I do believe there should be a reasonable age limit..


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

She had lied about her age to get IVF - told them she was 55.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

There was a thing in next weeks TV mag about a woman in India who was older, I'm sure she was 70ish! I think there's a prog on next week


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

Very sad and also very big news as the press will have a field day damning IVF. Those poor babies


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Poor poor babies, I must admit and this might be controversial, yes she was 66, yes she lied about her age, BUT all of us who have experienced infertility (to whatever extent) must have some understanding of the yearning she must have experienced to put herself and her potential babies future at risk, I CAN understand that in some people that yearning cannot be put to bed.

Anyway whatevers said, I hope these babies have a bright and happy future.

Bev xx


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

hi
Never mind the age but I read an article that this lady had healthproblems in the past even before the ivf so age is not a factor if she was in relatively good health but she had maybe too much on her plate as well with twins? I mean younger people are worn out with twins and maybe she was too proud to ask for help thinking she will be judged?
Its sad though but where do you put the upper limit? all clinics dont have the same upper limit and if someone is desperate for a baby they will go to the moon... 
Blessings to the babies


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Girls 
She died of cancer, this illness also affects young mums as well, who also pass over. My DD is a nurse in a cancer unit and it is so heart breaking to hear about the young mums who are taken leaving such little ones.
I hope that her LO,s will be taken in by loving family and may God bless them with much Health, Wealth And happiness.
Angel Blessings
XX
Karen BC


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

I think this is  a very sad story but I'm not prepared to start dissing other women for their choices, regardless of their age, as it would be hypocritical for me to do so. There are many younger parents out there who I come across and wonder why they ever bothered as they don't seem interested in their kids. 
Its unfortunate as its feeding the Daily Fail with more horror ivf tales which seems to be almost on a daily basis now.  

My own mother was given a very hard time for having me at 46 - a natural conception- as some felt it unseemly that she and my dad were sleeping together at' that age'. I do know that some people in our community ignored her during her pregnancy and never spoke to her again. Thankfully we have moved on from that and life expectancy and outcomes have increased for the general population.

I would think again however if it is proven that this woman was aware of having cancer and a limited life expectancy before the treatment. Fertility drugs and pregnancy can exacerbate any type of cancer and hence women with this illness are often cautioned against pregnancy. To me if someone does know that they may not live very long then there is a question mark over why they are trying to conceive especially if they do not have a partner who can bring up the children when they slip away. For me that is the issue really.  I do think that if you can reasonably assume you will be around for your children until their early 20s then that should be the benchmark.  None of us have crystal balls.  

I have also known some tragedies around cancer with other people, thankfully not in my own family. I knew a woman who tried to conceive again when she too had cancer and she died shortly after the birth of their second child. Had she not tried to conceive her husband estimated that with treatment she would have had another 5 years with them. He was against the treatment very much but gave into her wish to have another baby.

I lost both my parents in my early 30s when they were around 78 years of age- their expected life span. It was hard being an only child in this situation and not, like many of my friends, having parents to chat to , introduce boyfriends to, and celebrate the milestones of life with. However I have never regretted being their daughter as they gave me so much.

roze x


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Whether or not right or wrong. Thought you might be interested in some of the igorant comments about this story and IVF in general:

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/blog/around_the_world/article/12019/


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

I am all for older women having children (men have been having kids in their later years for centuries!), I think if you are in that situation its as well to take things into consideration like having a younger partner or friend or family member to co-parent with you and be the children's guardian in the event of your death. Money does help too, for hiring help and also for providing for the children in the future. Being in excellent health at least when embarking on this is essential.
  I feel dreadfully sorry for this lady and her children. I cant imagine the pain she must have felt knowing she was having to leave them. Bree x


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Well said, Bree!  Thanks also for your PM, it was very appreciated and I hope to provide a fuller response when I am back from holidays.

This Spanish lady  was on a programme on older mothers last week  filmed before her death but when she was having treatment for cancer in Barcelona. She seemed very nice. It would appear that she did not have this when she conceived. The kids were gorgeous. They have been adopted by her older son and her brother is playing a pivotal role in their upbringing. They seemed well catered for and doubtless although their start in life has been unusual, they will be loved and will have happy lives.

The programme incidentally, was interesting in itself but a doubtless magnet for the Daily Mail. I am surprised it hasnt been mentioned here. There was a rather extreme example of a lady of 72 phoning around for clinics but I truly felt there were other issues there and perhaps that putting her on this programme was  a little exploitative for its shock value. There was also an American woman ( I think about 70- I missed the start) who had teenage twin daughters and was weight training and water skiing. You won't catch me doing the last one. Good luck to her, her kids say she has been and is a fantastic mum, and even the lady herself said that she kept herself healthy for her kids.

I am now 48 and have a fantastic health record- touch wood.  My parents lived to 77/78 and then died as a result of smoking related illnesses ( they both smoked for over 50+ years). If they had not they could have lived healthy lives for at least another decade. I take this as my natural lifespan is 78- 85. 

My twins are due in December. My pregnancy is going well and my consultant has already said that not all 48 year olds are the same medically nor in the way we age. The fact that I hardly drink and have never smoked, and rarely stray into the sun ( boring, me) have been assessed as risk reducing factors as ' age ' risks take into account the likely lifestyles that people of my age have practised. However its no time to be smug as I can't rule out something like cancer developing in the future and taking me away from my young children but then no one can. 

roze


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Roze
just to let you know there was a few threads strarted on that tv programme the worlds oldest mums....one on gilrs and boys and the other on single women  

pobby x


----------



## Tiggerz-jo (Aug 17, 2009)

whatever has happened in the past, ie the debate about why she lied about her age for ivf or anything else, The ppl I feel sorry for are her twin boys as they have now been left without a mother and have their whole lives ahead of them and they are never gonna be able to lead a normal life as they will always been seen as the kids of the womal who had them aged 66.

I just hope those boys have a good life and are happy


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I watched the programme and although I am not for 70 odd yr old women having children I do feel every situation is different and cannot be judged the same. The Spanish lady who died seemed very genuine and the children have gone to live with her nephew not her son as someone previously said, she hadnt had the chance to have a baby in her younger yrs as she had been busy caring for her elderly mother and she hadnt died until she was over 100 so this poor woman will have been desperate and no doubt that is why she lied. The children were two of the most beautiful children i have ever seen and its very sad that they wont have their mother around but Im sure they will be loved and cared for my their extended family in the yrs to come.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Well said Isobel!


----------

